# Happy Camper No. 2,17685 (give or take a few)



## WoodNSawdust

Thanks for the review.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

Good review. I have had this same unit for 10 years, never a problem and has held up well over the years.


----------



## b2rtch

I bought one like this one years ago because it was on sale.
I never used it, not once.


----------



## JK0702

Bert,
Send it my way


----------



## kelvancra

How come you haven't used it yet, Bert? Just didn't get to any mortise and tenon projects?


----------



## SteveL

Just assembled mine and was a bit disappointed that it didn't work right out of the box-the mitre bar doesn't slide easily, and the back of it doesn't fit at all so I will have to make up some shims and perhaps adjust the width to make it slide a bit easier. Also the face of the workpiece holder isn't parallel to the miter slot now that I disassembled it to clean it and there doesn't seem to be an easy alignment for it since you would have to access the screws while the miter bar is in the slot, but of course they are face down on your table saw at that point. For that I will probably make up a fake miter slot in a piece of plywood which I've predrilled where I will need to access the screws. All is possible with enough time and money…


----------



## kelvancra

Sorry to hear of your hassles, Steve.

It was a bit daunting assembling and setting up the beast, but, once I understood the operation, it went fairly smooth.

A couple years and several uses in, I did replace one of the plastic lock-downs with a quality metal version, but that's it.


----------



## b2rtch

Years later I still never used mine!


----------



## kelvancra

Ha! We gots ta get you a project.



> Years later I still never used mine!
> 
> - b2rtch


----------



## b2rtch

I still never used it


----------

